# Illinois, Deere Collectors reunion, June 27, July 2, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

At the Deere Collectors Center in Moline, Ill, there will be a reunion on the river with seminars, factory tours, tractor show and parade. Here is a link:

http://www.deere.com/en_US/attractions/collectorscenter/calendar.html


----------

